# how large a tire a tire can I go?



## tdigti (Jun 21, 2002)

I want to keep the stock 15 inch wheels on my 100 quattro but would like to use 215 75 tires. Has anyone done this without problems? I have a steep driveway and want to raise the height to prevent pipe dragging.


----------



## danfromsyr (Mar 28, 2002)

I have 205/65/15 on my 5000 CS quattro and seems like plenty of clearance on mine.. 
looking forward to snow.. but have to fix that dragging front brake caliper


----------

